
What applications are you building for COVID19? - tamimi65
Curious to know what projects other people are building for COVID19 that could be used by the general public. There have been a couple of interesting projects where software developers and other technical thinkers have released open source projects (like this one https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SolaceLabs&#x2F;jhu-covid19-stream-processors and this one https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NovelCOVID&#x2F;API). What have you, or your company, have built?
======
Aerospace
Hi All,

We are participating now in a global hackathon focusing on the Coronavrus "The
Global Hack"
([https://theglobalhack.devpost.com](https://theglobalhack.devpost.com)).

We are looking for a back-end or a full-stack developer and a mobile app
developer to join our team to build a super-app/platform, providing the most
frequently used daily services and help that matters during the crisis, all in
one app, bringing ultimate convenience and value to users..

Please check it out here:
[https://devpost.com/software/covsuperapp](https://devpost.com/software/covsuperapp).

Please let me know if you are interested to join and co-build something that
could be deployed globally during the Coronavirus era and during any kind of
other future crisis.

Thanks,

------
fuzzygroup
I built [https://www.covidnearme.org](https://www.covidnearme.org) \- a site
for easily following local covid-19 cases near you.

~~~
tamimi65
That's pretty neat!I have to check it out

------
polishdude20
A friend and I built [http://gamecraft.live](http://gamecraft.live)

It's a multiplayer codenames-like game.

------
ssaxena80
We built a PPP loan calculator.
[https://secure.docyt.com/covid](https://secure.docyt.com/covid)

~~~
tamimi65
Nice!

------
Mrc0113
Trying to come up with fun ideas myself!

~~~
tamimi65
Nice! You should check out this repo [https://github.com/SolaceLabs/jhu-
covid19-stream-processors](https://github.com/SolaceLabs/jhu-covid19-stream-
processors)

------
kleampa
trackmycircle.com

